# Our horses are sweets



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Here are some stories I wrote about some horses I know, comparing them to a type of sweet. Lol, I just thought it would be fun! 

Luca, brown STB gelding, no white markings My horsey!!! 

A thick, creamy layer of smooth hokey pokey protects his pulsing jelly heart. A luscious topping of hot fudge sauce pours over it, missing the areas around his eyes, muzzle and armpits. About the muzzle I am not so sure. Is the bit of hokey pokey showing through intentional or did this horse really take a taste of himself? Two shiny chocolate drops are planted firmly on either side of his divinely moulded head and a pair of dark chocolate covered almonds is there to help him hear. Thick strands of liquorice lightly twisted to perfection give him a rich, handsome tail. There are less liquorice strands along the top of his neck than I would have liked, but the thick bush of it between the two chocolate almonds makes up for it. Four great blocks of milk chocolate are found on the end of each of his dark choc coated wafer legs, shiny and clean. One of the blocks has a small crack...but with chocolate, who actually cares? In Luca's mouth, a whole row of lemon chew candies is lined up, tinged with a trace of chocolate the naughty horse must have eaten off his best friend Fleet's hooves. Or maybe it was some hot, delicious choc 'n hay pralines all bunched together in big (yummy) smelling piles. :wink: Behind the lemon chews, a slab of strawberry jelly lies lazily, ready to be tasted (with). This piece of jelly comes alive through, especially when a bar of cold metal invades the rows of lemon chews, trying to smother it. Then, the jelly uses its immense force to wrestle the metal, regardless of how nice it may feel. Because obviously metal has nothing to do here in the system of a fudge covered horse! 

Next one is Fleet, TB with an (actually) orange coat and flaxen mane and tail. 

Caramel is the first and only thing you will see on this lanky, stretchy horse. That is, if you don't count the oval shaped piece of marshmallow squeezed flatly on his forehead. The gooey caramel covers the rest of his body, in every nook and cranny you will come across this sticky sweet joy. except for his mouth. Unlike Luca, Fleet has a row of banana-chocolate flavoured chews in it, due to him being a bit older than his paddock mate. At the end of his spindly orange liquorice legs, four raw blocks of white and milk chocolate swirl can be found. The blocks are uneven and rough, but equally as tasty for the dog to nip on. Fleet's ice cream come shaped head houses two milk choc chips, one of which has a blob of white chocolate accidentally mixed into it. His caramel covered almonds are fine and hear very well, especially when a bucket of sweet feed is rattled. Lighter, long streaks of caramel drips down Fleet's neck in a luscious cascade, tempting all the little girls nearby to braid it hungrily. Fleet thinks Luca is a yummier equine though, as he is often caught trying to take a big chunk out of Luca's plump choc fudge behind. 

Then there is Chocs, a TB mare I used to ride. As her name suggests, she was just a plain dark chocolate block, Already past it's expiration date. That probably explains why none of the other horses ever tried to PICK on her!

Hope you enjoyed it!! :lol:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Now I want candy....=D

Very new and interesting!! I never would have thought to do that!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

